# will my newborn kittens be in danger from the other cat??



## katepop55 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,
I have 2 female cats - one expecting in July. I'm concerned my other cat may try to attack or harm the new kittens. Has anyone had experience with this - any advice would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I kept my cats apart when vienna was due, she didnt get on wiht pebbles anyway, she may have attacked her defending her kittens.


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

I'd try to find the new mom a private room for a while. Even if the other cat doesn't bother the kittens, the mom cat will likely be very touchy about everything and get nervous about having any other cat around. The less stressed she is the more she can concentrate on caring for the kittens. (She's also likely to hide herself and the kittens if she feels threatened.)

You could let the other cat visit the kittens supervised. I doubt a female cat would harm the kittens. Actually most adult cats are very careful about kittens.

~Heather


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I would allow them together supervised. There was a study recently that showed feral cats in colonies help care for each other's kittens, much as lions do. I think it's possible the same would happen in a home, if the 2 females get along. It would be interesting to observe...


----------



## jacky89 (Feb 7, 2004)

I just brought in 2 five week old kittens. My 10lb 12month old female cat hissess, growls and attempt to swat at them through the tiny windows in the box where I keep the kittens. I suggest you keep the kittens away from any other cats.


----------

